
Ask HN: Is it the right time to get into data science? - Svip
My wife have been trying for the past year to land a job related to data science.  So far, without any luck.  She has a genuine interest in statistics, with two bachelor&#x27;s and a master&#x27;s degree.  She has been taking online courses in data science and even some ML courses to broaden her scope, and improve her cv.<p>She is willing to accept a junior position, yet so far there are few job opportunities, and she usually end up rejected before an interview.  It should be noted - further hindering her prospects - that she&#x27;s an American in Denmark and have no professional experience in data science and its related fields (after graduating, she worked as a school teacher).  The ongoing pandemic has not helped matters either.<p>But comments and stories linked on HN make me think that even under good circumstances, data science and its related fields are difficult fields for which to land a job these days, even with several years of experience.<p>Is she misplacing her energy and focus on data science?  If she is misplacing her focus, what alternative fields should she (or someone else interested in statistics, considering data science) pursue instead?  And if data science is the right avenue for her, what might she be doing wrong?
======
brudgers
"American in Denmark with no experience" probably won't open many doors. Has
she reached out to her alumni network, university departments and the
placement offices of the universities she attended?

~~~
Svip
Yes. But they obviously cannot offer her anything in Denmark, nor much in the
US either. Her degrees are in mathematics. Hence why I am asking whether she
is barking up the wrong tree.

